# Eliminar um pacote durante a atualizacao - RESOLVIDO

## edualcos

Olá a todos!

Alguém sabe como, durante uma atualizaćao completa do sistema, eliminar um determinado pacote da lista .

Exemplo:

```
...

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6 [0.4-r5] USE="gnome%*"

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.20.0 [2.18.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.2-r1 [2.14.0-r1] USE="-xulrunner%"

[ebuild     U ] app-text/enchant-1.3.0 [1.2.5]

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-2.3.1 [2.3.0]

[ebuild     U ] app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0 [0.51.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/aspell-0.60.5 [0.50.5-r4] USE="nls%* -examples%"

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 [3.5.5-r10] USE="-bindist% -branding%"

[blocks B     ] =app-dicts/aspell-en-0.5* (is blocking app-text/aspell-0.60.5)
```

Não quero que o pacote app-dicts/aspell-en-0.5* seja atualizado.

Procurei uma solução mas ate agora nada.

Uma solução seria desinstalar o pacote, mas eu já fiz isso uma vez com esse pacote e meu de uma certa dor de cabeça.

Eu tb achei uma solucao aqui: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Blocked_Package

Contudo gostaria de saber se eh possível retirar um pacote da lista de atualizacoes.

Ab, Duca.Last edited by edualcos on Thu Apr 10, 2008 4:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Geralmente basta remover o pacote que esta a causar o problema com emerge -C

Neste caso emerge -C aspell 

Depois volta a executar o comando  emerge -uD --newuse world

Se quiseres mesmo garantir que não é actualizado adiciona a linha que segue ao ficheiro /etc/portage/package.mask

```
=app-dicts/aspell-en-0.5*
```

----------

## oandarilho01

Para não deixar que o Portage queira atualizá-lo, você pode remover o pacote do "world" (lista de pacotes a serem atualizados pelo 'emerge world').

Edite (como root) o arquivo /var/lib/portage/world e apague a linha com o pacote aspell-en

----------

## edualcos

Obrigado pela dica.   :Wink: 

----------

## oandarilho01

Resolveu?

Se resolveu, poderias mudar o título do tópico, incluindo a palavra 'RESOLVIDO', ou 'SOLVED'? Assim outras pessoas só entrarão aqui se tiverem essa dúvida, poupando tempo de quem está procurando problemas para ajudar a solucionar..   :Wink: 

----------

## edualcos

Feito   :Exclamation: 

Resolvi usando o package.mask.   :Wink: 

----------

